# need help picking exhaust



## 1969gto (Nov 9, 2005)

I need help picking out a new exhaust system. I want headers and all. Price is not really a problem. I also want to dump the exhaust in front of the rear tire if it can be done and look good. I want this exhaust to sound as bad ass. I want that deep throaty sound. You guys know what i'm talking about. I was thinking about hooker headers with flowmasters. And a h pipe, but I know nothing about muscle cars. I have been a motorcycle guy my whole life and this is my first muscle car. Thanks for the help and ALOHA


----------



## gman26 (Jul 19, 2005)

Get some good headers, like ceramic coated Dougs and 2.5" Pypes system. They have a selection of mufflers, X-pipes, etc. I have heard good things about them and will be buying one myself in about three weeks.
Go to Performance Years Froums, they have a lot of discussions on classic GTOs, Lemans, etc.


----------



## beaudee (Nov 7, 2005)

I used Kooks long tube headers on my Lightning.I also have magnaflow high flow cats and catback.The Basini cat back and magnaflow cats alone would give you a nice sound.Kooks headers don't leak like other brands @ the collector,they have a flat gasket instead of a donut type seal.As far as paying extra for coated headers (coating comes off after time),they suck a nice stainless set is all you need.Headers is a bunch of $ for low H.P. increase,the GTO has a pretty good exhaust system as it is.Cats and catback will give you plenty of sound,add some 3 1/2 tips to give her some more.If your stuck on headers,stay away from the shortys they suck.Stick to the long tube.KOOKS!!!:cool Just noticed the year of your goat,forget the cats .Don't forget the H or X pipe, it does make a difference.


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

beaudee said:


> I used Kooks long tube headers on my Lightning.I also have magnaflow high flow cats and catback.The Basini cat back and magnaflow cats alone would give you a nice sound.Kooks headers don't leak like other brands @ the collector,they have a flat gasket instead of a donut type seal.As far as paying extra for coated headers (coating comes off after time),they suck a nice stainless set is all you need.Headers is a bunch of $ for low H.P. increase,the GTO has a pretty good exhaust system as it is.Cats and catback will give you plenty of sound,add some 3 1/2 tips to give her some more.If your stuck on headers,stay away from the shortys they suck.Stick to the long tube.KOOKS!!!:cool Just noticed the year of your goat,forget the cats .Don't forget the H or X pipe, it does make a difference.


Cats on a 69 GTO? You're kidding, right? 

On my 68 Corvette, I have the chambered exhaust system by Mid America Designs and absolutely love it. It's basically the Walker chambered sidepipe section welded to fit the factory exhaust holes out the back. Gives a GREAT exhaust note. You're probably looking to have a custom job done so that the exhaust dumps in front of the rear tires... I'd still see if you could get the chambered section and have an exhaust shop weld them inline for you. Since I don't own a classic GTO, I don't follow the aftermarket parts makers to know if any make a chambered exhaust for the older Goats. But that'd be my recommendation. If it's loud you want, a chambered exhaust will get you that...


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

hooker headers are a good choice . ive got them on my 86 vette with side pipes but i would not rec that for you. as far as ceramic coated do it mine have been done in 93 by jet hot coatings. as far as coming off i dont think so , to this day no problems. good luck.


----------



## 2quick4u (Mar 2, 2006)

We have a customer with hooker headers and aero-turbine mufflers dumped before the tires with a small cam sounds nasty .


----------

